# How To Fix High Spot in Wooden Sub-Floor???



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

A bit too much variance there to sand out. 

You will probably spend less time if you go ahead and pull the floor up and see what the structure is doing. 

This is assuming that there isn't just a bellow in the subfloor that could be screwed back down.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My money is on a beam in either a crawl or basement that needs attention. Knowing how the house is supported in the middle where the bulge is, would be a plus.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> My money is on a beam in either a crawl or basement that needs attention. Knowing how the house is supported in the middle where the bulge is, would be a plus.


People put the beam in and hang joists all flush. then the joist shrink


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Depending on what the problem is, if the joist are sagging on both sides of a beam you will have a tough fix.
If it is a high beam or a high joist you can remove the plywood on both sides and add blocking to the side of the high piece and plywood up the high one and just fill in the space with something thinner.


----------

